# Installing mlmmj



## rrsum (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm trying to replace mailman with mlmmj and having a bit of trouble.  I run just a few simple lists, so this shouldn't be a big deal.  Also, I'm running sendmail (from ports) and have done so successfully for years, and I have downloaded the pkg version of mlmmj.

I'm now trying to install a test list called mlmmj-test. I've created the list, adjusted aliases, added a prefix and several common headers, and I've put mlmmj-maint into the crontab file. I've also added several subscribers.  When I send mail to the list, nothing is sent out, and the following appears in the maillog file:

```
Nov  3 11:13:26 cody sm-mta[42304]: 1A3FDQdc042303: to="|/usr/local/bin/mlmmj-receive -L /var/spool/mlmmj/mlmmj-test", ctladdr=<mlmmj-test@summerhill.org> (26/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=prog, pri=31900, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
Nov  3 11:13:26 cody /usr/local/bin/mlmmj-process[42306]: mlmmj-process.c:901: Discarding /var/spool/mlmmj/mlmmj-test/incoming/284c887f25724d4d due to missing envelope from address: No error: 0
```
It appears the receive routine is 'sending' the mail, but the mlmmj-process routine is denying it.  I can see the mail in the spool file under queue/discarded, and it looks fine.

Does anyone know what's wrong here?  Thanks in advance.

Rick


----------



## covacat (Nov 3, 2021)

Re: [mlmmj] testing mlmmj using Sendmail on a CentOS server
		

maybe will help


----------



## rrsum (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks, adding define(`LOCAL_SHELL_FLAGS', `eu9P')dnl to the mc file fixed the problem.

Rick


----------

